# horse remedies for skin issues - have you used any for your V?



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Our 2 yr old male V is suffering from a few skin issues. I read through the numerous threads on skin problems and wanted to put our dilemma to the forum to see if anyone can help, offer suggestions or insight. 

1 month ago our vet diagnosed Rio with Demodectic Mange in the localized form - which is considered a common puppyhood ailment and approx 90% of cases resolve with no treatment. I've attached 2 pics for your viewing pleasure. Our vet put Rio on medicine for 1 month - this Sunday will mark the conclusion of his dosage. After 1 month it is hard to say that I see any improvements. The good news is that - the irritation does not seem to be spreading and it doesn't bother him - but not improving 

On the advice of a friend who rides horses and saw Rio's back - was the suggestion to use a product that she uses when her horse gets Rain Rot. So today I went to a horse supply store and they reccommended a product called M-T-G (Mane, Tail, Groom - pics attached). I was intrigued by the call-out on the bottle that says it's safe and effective on dogs too!

In speaking with the knowledgeable staff at the horse supply store - she mentioned that they get a lot of "dog people" in ... specifically breeders. They tended to buy everything from blankets and treats to health remedies (they also had a lot of natural and holistic remedies). This particular store had a small dog section ... makes sense because many horse people are also dog people. 

My long-winded backstory is really asking the forum 2 questions:

1. Has your V ever been diagnosed with Demodectic Mange or anything resembling the irritation in the pics?

2. Have you ever used any horse remedies for your V's ailments and if so what - and was it effective? 

Any feedback would be welcomed.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

MTG is good, but we use Rain Rot Relief for the horses. Very effective on dogs also. It comes in a spray bottle and a shampoo.
Omega Fields make a line of horse treats/supplements that are full of Omega Fatty acids. I haven't met a dog that won't eat their horse cookies yet.
I use the Farnham "Bite Free" fly spray on the dogs, and myself when we go into the woods. Go easy with it though


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for for the horse remedy recs Gunnr.

I think I'll spend a bit more time exploring at the horse supply store ... I also found their staff more knowledgable about products - specifically the many herbal or holistic options avaiable for horses.

I didn't think about horse treats for dogs ... will definately give them a try.


----------

